# IPad - Which size?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I am going to be ordering an iPad soon  

Which size iPad do you have and would you buy that size again?

Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

16GB wifi only and yes

All music is on my iPhone, very very very little video, and most of my books are on Amazon's servers.  I've used less than half the available storage on this thing.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

It seems a lot of people are keeping their music on ipods and phones. As far as books are concerned, I guess most can be kept on Amazon's server. For me, that leaves maybe a couple hundred pictures, maybe 50 apps, and some video. It seems that some people are speculating that ipad apps might be bigger in the future, I don't know, but I'm leaning toward the 32g.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd go for as much space as possible.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Generally the rule of thumb with these things is to buy the absolute best you can afford - though in the case of the iPad you'll need to decide whether to go for more space and just wi-fi or less space and wi-fi + 3G - unless you can afford the 64gb wi-fi + 3G of course!

I bought the 32gb wi-fi only and so far that has been big enough for me, but then I don't put much in the way of videos on - those are the things that take up the space. So it depends on what you intend to use it for - and where. You'll need to decide those things before you can make the right decision for you.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I think 32 is the right size.  If you have a regular connection then you can store anything more in the cloud.  And 16 seems too small.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want to use it for. I use it mostly for work and blogging. I don't watch videos and keep music and files on my iPhone. Hubby has the largest one, but the WiFi 16GB has been more than sufficient for me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I had a 16 GB, wifi only, but wanted a larger one, so I sold mine to my daughter. (It was hers originally.)Then, I bought a 32 GB wifi/3G with the understanding that I could exchange it for the 64 GB one. Of course, I exchanged it for the largest version, and I'm really happy with it. I have yet to use the 3G capability, but am sure I will when I travel and don't have access to wifi. I realize that I should have just bought the 64 GB wifi/3G the first time, but I was trying to get only what I thought I would need.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It REALLY depends on what you're using it for.  I'd also add that it depends on whether or not you intend to try and resell it to get the next one--which, mind you, is probably less than 6 months away, possibly as little as a month or two out.  Buying a 64GB + 3G right now only to try and turn it around to get the next one might not be the best idea.

As for music--the reason I don't bother with it on the iPad is because there's no convenient way to dock the thing onto my various speaker sets around the house.  They're all designed for iPhones, and there are enough of them that buying an Airport Express for each so I can use AirPlay is simply cost prohibitive.  The built in speaker is flat and tinny, so I'm hardly going to use that, and if I want to use a headset, well, the same music is already on my iPhone in a more convenient to carry package.  I honestly don't get putting music on the iPad, I have a better tool for that.

Similarly, I don't really understand video on it, except for travel.  My TV does it better.  But I know a LOT of people, probably the majority even, use it that way.  For me, I think I streamed one episode of the Addams Family from it.  Once.  That's about it.  My husband used his for streaming when he first got it, and once in a while he'll use it in the kitchen or when crafting.  But I've noticed that he too has gone back to the TV and streaming through the Wii for most of his non DVD Netflix.  It's just a better experience.  He does keep a couple of movies on his for travel. (32GB + 3G for him).

For me, anything more than what I bought would've been wasted money.  For others, the 64 is probably the only smart choice, because they use it so completely differently!  Kinda interesting to see how one device can be so different for so many.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the 64gb one and use every bit of the space.    I store my books, videos, apps, etc. on it.  The only thing I don't put on it is music.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ellie said:


> I have the 64gb one and use every bit of the space.  I store my books, videos, apps, etc. on it. The only thing I don't put on it is music.


I have all of my music on mine, but could always remove some if I needed the space. It's really nice to not have to worry about whether there's room for something on the 64 GB one


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I use about 40 GBs of my 64, but I use the iPad for _everything_: writing, reading, music, videos, pictures, games, etc. I replaced my laptop with the iPad, and although I do have access to cloud storage and could probably get by with the 32 GB model, it's nice to have everything at hand without having to worry about download times or out-of-service areas.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I use about 40 GBs of my 64, but I use the iPad for _everything_: writing, reading, music, videos, pictures, games, etc. I replaced my laptop with the iPad, and although I do have access to cloud storage and could probably get by with the 32 GB model, it's nice to have everything at hand without having to worry about download times or out-of-service areas.


I much prefer my iPad to my laptop, with then exception of the iPad's inability to do anything that is flash-based.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I much prefer my iPad to my laptop, with then exception of the iPad's inability to do anything that is flash-based.


What is meant by "flash-based"?

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Casse said:


> What is meant by "flash-based"?
> 
> Thanks!


This, from Wikipedia:

"Adobe Flash (formerly Macromedia Flash) is a multimedia platform used to add animation, video, and interactivity to web pages. Flash is frequently used for advertisements and games. More recently, it has been positioned as a tool for "Rich Internet Applications" ("RIAs")."

There are some websites where interactivity is important, and that's why flash is used. I access those through my laptop or my desktop.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I much prefer my iPad to my laptop, with then exception of the iPad's inability to do anything that is flash-based.


I was a little worried about the lack of Flash at first, but it hasn't ended up being much of a problem for me. None of my favorite sites use Flash for anything that really makes much difference.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I went and "played" with the iPad at an Apple store and wow - loved it  

DF is buying me one for Xmas - I'm leaving the size up to him


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

The 32g should be fine, unless you plan on downloading a lot of content. It's supposed to be better to buy as much memory(g) as you can, so you won't have to add more later. I have the 32g and I am good. You will love it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the 64gb Wifi and my DH has the 32gb 3G. If I could do it again I'd get the 32gb 3G.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's the one I'm considering. I think 32g is plenty of room for me.


----------

